# need a shop manual for a honda



## SWAMPMAFIA (Apr 9, 2009)

I just purchased the manual subscription but it doesnt have one for a 500 foreman, i have one in the shop poppin in first gear i need to fix. You guys know of a manual?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we have this one:
TRX500FA Rubicon 500 01-03 Service Manual 
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=17


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Oddly enough i was also searchin for that manual today if i can find it somewhere i will upload it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

what's the difference? i found both the foreman and rubicon are both trx500 and the year models overlap.
i'm confused.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I am not sure what the difference is other than the transmissions aint a rubicon a auto shift? the rear end may be the same ,I bleed LIME GREEN, so I aint sure :thinking:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i dunno mate. hondas arent my thing thing.
im looking for a specific foreman 500 manual. im real close.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Cool Phree KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK:bigok:


----------



## SWAMPMAFIA (Apr 9, 2009)

yeah the trannies are different, need the one for a 500 manual foreman. I have the paperback manual for an 04 450es if anyone needs help. Hondas arent my thing either but they pay well to work on them just a pain. Be prepared to buy a bunch of crazy tools, my customers hate it but they usually let me keep em so i dont mind


----------



## SWAMPMAFIA (Apr 9, 2009)

I was a hardcore Yamahauler but now Im a Jedi lol, i have the force. But i enjoy seeing what make these rigs tick so ill work on all of them. I hope we can help each other out.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Got any tricks on replacing the rear u-joint on a 2006 500 foreman?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i got your manual. its uploading now


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

hondarecoveryman said:


> Cool Phree KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK:bigok:


 Thats why this site rocks:agreed:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

^^^ :haha: ^^^


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

here you go. sorry i did not have it initially.

honda 2005-2006 TRX500 FE/FA/FM Foreman 500 Service Manual

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=201


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

You found it and uploaded it in like 1 hour tops and you are going to apoligize for not havin what we needed before we needed it??? thanks a million Phreebsd


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I Aim to please


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## SWAMPMAFIA (Apr 9, 2009)

10 4 man, good deal.


----------

